# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Guardian, exoskeleton suits, Sarcos Technology and Robotics Corporation, Salt Lake City, Utah, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Sarcos Technology and Robotics Corporation

sarcos.com/products/guardian-xo

----------


## Airicist

Sarcos Guardian XO

Published on Apr 12, 2019




> The Sarcos Guardian XO is a powered, untethered, industrial exoskeleton suit that improves human strength and endurance without restricting the operator’s freedom of movement.

----------


## Airicist

The Guardian GT robot exoskeleton is a real Power Loader

Published on Sep 16, 2019




> I get to try the Guardian GT big-arm robot, which is like a real-life Power Loader from Aliens. It's controlled by a human and has incredible precision, but it's also incredibly strong. Made by Sarcos Robotics, the GT can be used in situations that are too dangerous for humans to enter, like nuclear disarmament or decommissioning power plants.

----------


## Airicist

Guardian XO is a powered exoskeleton that makes you 20X stronger

Dec 10, 2019




> Meet the Guardian XO from Sarcos Robotics, the world's first battery-powered robot that helps humans safely lift up to 200 pounds (90 kilograms) for eight hours a day, without strain or injury. It can make 100 pounds feel like it only weighs 5.

----------


## Airicist

First look at Sarcos' Delta Guardian XO | TechRadar at CES 2020

Jan 30, 2019




> Sarcos has teamed up with Delta to create the Guardian XO, a wearable exoskeleton, that will turn Delta employees into super-strong super-employees!

----------

